# Journey- in honour of her glorious Father



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey...her sire passed away this week at three and a half years old of viral pneumonia, which many suspect was picked up at the World Dog Show in Salzburg. He has not been well since the show, and succumbed, to the heartache of his owner, Jitka Pizurova of Very Merry Poodles. Jitka has been privately mourning. I posted these photos this morning on Facebook and Jitka came on to comment that this girl is a mastered duplicate of her Daddy, which is the finest compliment she could pay her! 

These photos are such a cute sequence of her self stacking. You can almost read her mind..."Nope...have to move the front foot forward....oops, back foot not quite right...now stretch that back end out". She is a sweet, sweet girl, and owning her now feels like such a privilege.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630314573198/


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I went there to look. Beautiful! She is going to be SO FUN to show! When they self stack so perfectly like Journey does, it's a breeze! Can't wait to hear about her career. SO sorry to hear about her papa. What a tragic story. I am surprised they couldn't cure him of pneumonia.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it just wore him out. The show was several weeks ago, and from what I am hearing, he had moments where he was rallying, and then he'd slip again. Also in the Czech Republic likely does not have near the facilities we have here.

Thank you very much. This girl is special. I am excited about showing her!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Arreau: I know near to nothing about conformation, but am trying to learn.

To me, the angulation that girl has is totally AMAZING; there is just something to her entire back half that it outlandishly striking to me!!! Her tail, her rear and those beautiful legs........WOW

Of course, the rest of her is astounding, as well. This is just what jumps out and strikes a total layman like myself.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, Journey is a very adorable girl and knows how to pose! Thanks for the pictures - and what a beautiful yard you have!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arreau,

It is terrible to hear about her dad.... I am sure you will treasure her even more. Did they get another breeding from dad? I know you mentioned a planned litter due, possibly late summer....

Paragon


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How heartbreaking to loose him and so very young! After this past few days, I really empathize with his family and their huge loss. Journey is a stunning girl and I can not wait to live vicariously through her career! fter seeing your dogs, I never want a poodle's tail to be docked again either. I LOVE their long happy tails. 

She's gorgeous! 

(ok, and since I'm a sucker for the black poodles, I just have to mention, I love his displays of utter joy in life - you treat them so well and they know it. Such happy, happy dogs!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladywolfe said:


> Arreau: I know near to nothing about conformation, but am trying to learn.
> 
> To me, the angulation that girl has is totally AMAZING; there is just something to her entire back half that it outlandishly striking to me!!! Her tail, her rear and those beautiful legs........WOW
> 
> Of course, the rest of her is astounding, as well. This is just what jumps out and strikes a total layman like myself.


Thanks so much! These are the things I find most striking about her as well. Her front end is pretty down nice too. So lovely to see such a chest on a dog!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so pretty! I cant believe how big she's gotten already!!

I have to tell you this though! One night this week I dreamed that we moved to Canada! When I woke up I asked my husband if we could move there! He just laughed! Well, last night, he asked me if I thought I would really like to live in Canada. I said YES! He asked why...and I told him...because Quincy and Cherie live there! He laughed again...but he knows I'm in LOVE with Quincy...and I'd love to be near you guys to learn, to become real life friends and of course to have a baby Q one day! I talk about you, Quincy, and Journey ALL the time! LOL
You are an amazing woman and I love how much you love and care about ALL your furbabies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Wow, Journey is a very adorable girl and knows how to pose! Thanks for the pictures - and what a beautiful yard you have!


Thank you very much! The yard is a ton of work, but when it is done we both sit back pretty pleased with ourselves. At our ages, and acre and a half of lawn is a lot of upkeep, but worth it. Journey is a character along with being a pretty girl. What a personality!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

saw the last coupld of photos and outloud blurted "oh my gosh" ..much to my families amusement... they're still not entirely clued up to my poodle obsession...

I know I, and most others have said it time and time again, but you have definately got yourself an amazing girl there. as she's grown... I cant believe how she fits so well together!

I am ever hopeful I will have the same luck that you've had!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting these. I am continually struck by just how beautiful your dogs are. The red is so amazing. I've never seen a red in person, but in pictures, the color is so rich and distinctive. Really makes me want one.

Greg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Arreau,
> 
> It is terrible to hear about her dad.... I am sure you will treasure her even more. Did they get another breeding from dad? I know you mentioned a planned litter due, possibly late summer....
> 
> Paragon


I know how blessed I am to have Journey, in light of everything that has happened. Her breeder said she is the nicest puppy he has produced. I do not think there was another breeding before he passed away. I almost waited another year before getting a puppy, and thank God every day that I did not, or it would not have happened. I have been watching last year's litter from the same parents since they were born. I knew when they were about six months old that I wanted and needed a pup from a repeat breeding.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is beautiful! so sad about her sire - so young to have to pass away - I feel bad for his owner.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Journey is a beautiful girl and I love her name! Her sells stack is perfect.

So sad about her dad and it has to be deeply heartbreaking for his owner. My condolences to her.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> How heartbreaking to loose him and so very young! After this past few days, I really empathize with his family and their huge loss. Journey is a stunning girl and I can not wait to live vicariously through her career! fter seeing your dogs, I never want a poodle's tail to be docked again either. I LOVE their long happy tails.
> 
> She's gorgeous!
> 
> (ok, and since I'm a sucker for the black poodles, I just have to mention, I love his displays of utter joy in life - you treat them so well and they know it. Such happy, happy dogs!)


So many huge hopes and dreams dashed! It is just heart breaking! 

LOL! I still prefer a long-ish dock, but am getting more and more used to a natural tail. Journey's is mammoth! But she is dealing well with it and thankfully the tip does not land on her back. It seems she is growing into it.

And that boy you admire? He is soooooo sweet! And his nature is so kind and wonderful. He finds pleasure in every single thing in his life. Just a gem!


----------

